# Green Monster??



## HellsCanyonRetrievers (Feb 16, 2015)

Ive been using the green monster for YEARS! I cannot find one on line to save my life. What happened to them and does anyone know where they can be ordered??

Nikki Taylor


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?121140-Green-Monster-Whistles

I find no difference in the GM and the Dallesasse FT'r, as mentioned in that thread.


----------



## Buncoboy (Feb 3, 2015)

HellsCanyonRetrievers said:


> Ive been using the green monster for YEARS! I cannot find one on line to save my life. What happened to them and does anyone know where they can be ordered??
> 
> Nikki Taylor


I heard they were taking time off from making them, but would be back to production after the new year. Not sure how true that is, but came from a well known retailer. I find there is a difference in other whistles, guess it depends on your quality of hearing and each individual dog.


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Daren Galloway said:


> http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?121140-Green-Monster-Whistles
> 
> I find no difference in the GM and the Dallesasse FT'r, as mentioned in that thread.


i switched to the Dallesassee this past week and all the dogs did fine with it. I can't tell the difference in the 2 myself.


----------



## HellsCanyonRetrievers (Feb 16, 2015)

It seems to me there is a small difference in the two whistles. I think the main difference is how it feels in my mouth. The Dallesassee seems really heavy to me with a the mouthpiece seems too short for the length and weight of the funnel. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## HellsCanyonRetrievers (Feb 16, 2015)

Well I hope that is true. Once I find them again I am going to buy a bunch


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

HellsCanyonRetrievers said:


> It seems to me there is a small difference in the two whistles. I think the main difference is how it feels in my mouth. The Dallesassee seems really heavy to me with a the mouthpiece seems too short for the length and weight of the funnel. Just my 2 cents.


I switched to the Dallassasee because I thought it felt lighter in my mouth than the GM. I also used to get squeaky tones with the GM that I never get with the Dallassasse. My trainer used the GM still and I use the D. The dogs respond equally well.


----------

